# Twitter retweet bonus



## leeivan (Dec 13, 2017)

Did anyone get the tweeter retweet bonus of 50 free leaf notes?

A nice surprise


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 13, 2017)

Everyone did.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 13, 2017)

I thought you could only get the leaf tickets by tweeting yourself. Thankfully you don't have to.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 13, 2017)

Yep, I did!  I'm so grateful for all of these free leaf tickets lately, since I run out of them so quickly.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 13, 2017)

Horray for getting random free leaf tickets for not even having a twitter account.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 13, 2017)

Yes, I was pretty happy about it, now I can buy more storage space lol


----------



## quinnetmoi (Dec 13, 2017)

I was so excited to see we all received them! Mostly 'cause I don't have a twitter account.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2017)

thankful for getting over 100 free tickets nintendo! They're really generous with them.


----------

